# Big Blood Clots (Sorry TMI!)



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
This was my first month on Clomid, we also had IUI, but saturday the test was BFN and yesterday af turned up, 

TMI coming up.....     last nite i passed a blood clot about the size of my little finger and the same again this morning. I usually have blood clots but they are usually very very small,

Has anyone else had these??

Julia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi coxy

So sorry you got a BFN hun 

As for the blood clots, it could be the clomid causing this - some women notice their periods are lighter whilst others notice the opposite.  Sorry can't be more help - I've always had lots of nasty big blood clots, before during & after clomid  

Take care

Natasha


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Natsha.

Thanks for the message, i think I am use to BFN now!!

Good luck with your FET, have you got any idea when you start it?

Julia xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Coxy,

Sorry about your BFN.

I had my first AF on Clomid last month and also had big clots. I think it's not unusual.

Good luck for your next go.

Juniper


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi 

sorry to hear the old witch got you

I got clots (horrid huge ones) whilst on clomid for 6 months, and after I finished the   tabs too....though they're not as big now following my lap in March.

hope it's just a blip for you.

S
xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies for your messages, at least i know im not alone, didnt realise i could have been caused by the clomid.

Julia xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

if my periods get any lighter they will vanish  

They only last for two days a month so I'm hoping clomid doesn't have that effect on me!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hi again 

We start FET next month !!! It got cancelled in August cos consultant on holiday at crucial time - only found out other day so was a little  but DP managed to reschedule work commitments thankfully so we've brought it forward rather than put off by another month.  I've got to have a progesterone blood test to check all back to normal after the IVF (although I got really bad ovulation immediately after the IVF so assumed I ovulated then & also this month & cycle was spot on 31 days - I'm usually 30/31 days).  I'm having unmedicated FET so have scan on cd1 which should be about 11 July so assuming all goes to plan & our little snowbabies survive the thaw then ET would be about cd16 (as embies are 2 days old) which works out around 27 July...can't believe its so soon....excited but anxious !!  As well as clexane and baby aspirin consultant also wants me on prednisolone this cycle cos of raised NK cells - fingers crossed !!!!! 

Take care hun
Natasha x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Natasha,
Good luck for July then, dont blame you for bringing it forward.

Can i ask you about the NK cells thing, how do they test for that, did you have to pay for a private blood test?  

Julia xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun 

Most of our blood tests were done privately.  I did have a few done on NHS but think only the standard ones (I get confused - easily done !!) 

As far as I'm aware all the blood tests for NK cells, Antiphospholipid Antibodies, Lupus Anticoagulant, Anti Cardiolipin Antibodies, Thrombophilia screen etc were done privately.
Consultant wanted me to have done following 2 early mc's and having a family history of blood clotting problems.  We've got private healthcare which covered pretty much everything so to be honest I've no idea of the costs cos never saw invoices !!

My NK cells were borderline but between the 2 tests (they like to test with few months in between) the levels had risen which is why consultant now thinks I should try the prednisolone (steroids) which will suppress my immune system so hopefully won't "attack" any embryo.

Not sure if that helps - perhaps try posting on the Investigations & Immunology board.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck Natasha    
Fingers, toes, arms and legs all crossed for you.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I don't normally get clots and I have done whilst on clomid, so must be the   tablets doing it. so, your def not alone.

Sorry about AF showing up, mine did yesterday too  
Take Care.  Jo xx

PS. update: just to add, im on my 2nd day of AF and have had horrid big clots, blacky/red in colour which i dont get normally. Its either clomid or endo coming back?!  I was thinking about it today - yep im that sad! maybe we get clots cos the clomid makes our womb lining nice and thick for implantation (if it happens) ? just a thought. so maybe a good sign that its working??


----------

